# Alienware Aurora R13 - 120mm für einen 12900k



## Freymuth (16. Januar 2022)

Hi Leute

Ich hab hier einen Aurora R13 mit Dells „Cryo-Cooling-Technology“.
Dabei ist einfach eine stinknormale 120mm AIO von Alienware verbaut. Leider ist mir die Pumpe zu laut. Die brummt und surrt in einem sehr niedrigen Frequenzbereich und das stört mich. Ganz subjektiv. Dell sagt das ist normal.

Jetzt möchte ich die AIO tauschen. Platz ist allerdings nur für einen 120mm Radiator … wer kommt eigentlich auf die Idee damit einen 12900KF zu kühlen?! 

Damit ihr wisst was ich meine, schaut euch den R13 bei Alienware auf der Seite an. Da sieht man die AIO ganz gut. 

Habt ihr Empfehlungen? Was sagt ihr zu dem Vorhaben? Dells AIO kann wohl nicht so viel besser sein als z.B. die ASUS Ryuo oder eine CORSAIR I..


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2022)

Was AIOs angeht, da kann ich nur die Eisbaer (Pro) Aurora von Alphacool empfehlen, denn da sind wirklich Pumpen verbaut, die nicht raus zu hören sind. Zudem besteht der Radiator aus Kupfer und nicht wie üblich aus ALU. Die AIOs sind auch erweiterbar. Leider gibt es diese AIOs erst ab einem 240er Radiator.


----------



## Freymuth (16. Januar 2022)

Na ein 240mm passt da leider nicht rein.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2022)

Im Prinzip geht es auch... 

1. AIO kaufen.
2. 120mm Radiator aus Kupfer kaufen
3. Schnellkupplung durch Aufschrauben lösen. Wasser läuft keines aus, da darin ein Rückschlagventil mit verbaut ist.
4. Radiator so auf dem Tisch hinlegen, dass beide Schläuche nach oben hin, hin zeigen.
5. Beide Schläuche abschrauben.
6. 120mm Radiator mit einer Spritze und destilliertes Wasser befüllen. Kannst auch die Kühlflüssigkeit aus dem anderen Radiator verwenden.
7. Schläuche auf dem 120er Radiator festschrauben.
8. Mit der Spritze das Ventil an der Schnellkupplung runterdrücken und über das Ventil den Schlauch befüllen. Hin und wieder mal den Radiator nach oben halten und hin und her bewegen, damit sich die Luft darin ansammelt. Dann nochmals über das Ventil (Schnellkupplung) Wasser nachfüllen. Über die Pumpe/Ausgleichsbehälter kannst auch Wasser nachfüllen. Dafür ist dort extra ein Füllport vorhanden.

9. Provisorisch an einem der Lüfteranschlüsse anschließen und im ausgebautem Zustand Probe laufen lassen. Danach nochmals über den Kühler und dessen Füllport prüfen, ob Wasser noch nachgefüllt werden kann.

Denn diese Wasserkühlung ist im Vergleich zu anderen AIOs modular aufgebaut und Anschlüsse und Schläuche lassen sich abschrauben. Es ist daher eine kleine vormontierte custom Wakü. Zumindest bestehen die Teile aus dem Bereich der custom Wasserkühlung.

Beim Abschrauben oder anschrauben der Anschlüsse muss dieses inkl. der Schläuche erfolgen.


----------



## Freymuth (16. Januar 2022)

@IICARUS
Ist es denn überhaupt empfehlenswert einen 12900k mit einem 120mm Radiator zu kühlen?

Ich würde dann die Alphacool Eisbaer Pro Aurora 240 holen (oder was besseres?) + Alphacool NexXxoS ST25 Full Copper 120mm Radiator + wahrscheinlich einen Noctua Lüfter und Noctua Wärmeleitpaste. Würde das gehen?
Und eine Spritze kaufen


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2022)

Ich würde dir empfehlen das Gehäuse auszutauschen und dir sogar einen 360er Radiator zu verbauen. Natürlich kannst du die Leistungsaufnahme auf 125 Watt setzen und dann würde es sicherlich auch mit dem 120er Radiator gehen.

Habe den Prozessor selbst und ich habe mir P2 auf 241 Watt gesetzt und P1 auf 125 Watt. Bedeutet... zunächst taktet der Prozessor auf 241 Watt und geht nach 56 Sekunden auf 125 Watt runter. Mit meinen Anwendungen und Spielen komme ich normalerweise noch nicht mal auf 125 Watt, daher wird diese Grenze bei mir normalerweise nie erreicht.

Natürlich sieht es anders mit Prime95 oder manchen Benchmarks aus. In meinem Fall habe ich sogar eine custom Wakü und selbst mit dieser Kühlung komme ich mit solchen extreme Tests an das Temperaturlimit. Ich würde daher versuchen mindestens auf ein 240er oder großer zu setzen.


----------



## Freymuth (16. Januar 2022)

@IICARUS 
Es ist aber ein Alienware. Die haben ein eigenes MoBo, Netzteil usw. Würde bei einem neuen Gehäuse gar nicht passen. Dann kann ich am Ende nur CPU, GPU und RAM weiterverwenden. Alles andere müsste neu. 

Geht mir ja nur drum die blöde billo Pumpe auszutauschen.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2022)

Ok, da ist mir nicht bekannt, was Dell genau verbaut.
Aber nicht besonders schlau von Dell solch ein Prozessor mit solch einer kleinen AIO zu verbauen.


----------

